# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Dreamer Mask: Breakthrough (3d printed + wearable mask)

## lumecluster

Created in Blender and 3D printed in white, strong, flexible. This piece is part of my upcoming Kickstarter. More details coming soon! What do you think?


Description: As a creator, maker, entrepreneur, finding your next big (or small) breakthrough is always on your mind. The “Dreamer Mask: Breakthrough” symbolizes the unpredictable nature of breakthroughs and how they can wash over you at the most unexpected moments in your life (usually when you’re not even actively seeking them out . Whether or not your eyes are wide open, being able to catch your moments of genius depends on your ability to keep an open mind to a potential opportunity when (and if) you choose to see it. 


This mask is wearable and you can also easily see through the eyelids. It’s also a beautiful decorative piece for your office or home.
------------------------------


Thank you for your thoughts! 
http://lumecluster.com/portfolio/dre...-breakthrough/
dreamer_breakthrough_shadows.jpgdreamer_breakthrough_side.jpgdreamer_breakthrough_closeup.jpg

----------


## dwity3d

Looks great! Very meaningful

----------

